# THIS IS A PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT



## Rydian (Apr 24, 2010)

PLEASE SET YOUR GENDERS IN YOUR PROFILE SO I KNOW WHO TO HIT ON.

THANK YOU

NOW BACK TO YOUR REGULARLY-SCHEDULED SHOW.



Spoiler


----------



## House Spider (Apr 24, 2010)

I seen that one yesterday.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 24, 2010)

N64Temp said:
			
		

> I seen that one yesterday.


THIS IS DJ RYDIAN WITH YOUR FULL HOUR OF BACK TO BACK FURRY WITH NO COMMERCIALS!



Spoiler: Semi-NSFW


----------



## raulpica (Apr 24, 2010)

FurTemp, courtesy of Rydian.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 24, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> FurTemp, courtesy of Rydian.


AND HERE WE ARE FOLKS, THE LAST POST OF THE STRAIGHT HOUR, ENJOY IT BEFORE THE COMMERCIALS!



Spoiler


----------



## prowler (Apr 24, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> PLEASE SET YOUR GENDERS IN YOUR PROFILE SO I KNOW WHO TO HIT ON.








 no.


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## Rydian (Apr 24, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WE INTERRUPT YOUR PROGRAM TO BRING YOU THIS IMPORTANT MESSAGE:


Spoiler



I love you.


NOW BACK TO YOUR REGULARLY-SCHEDULED LATE NIGHT SOFTCORE PORN


Spoiler: Softcore porn.


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 24, 2010)

HUT?!


----------



## Rydian (Apr 24, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> Spoiler


LOOKS LIKE HE CAUGHT A WHOPPER THERE, FOLKS!
SEE 'YA NEXT TIME ON 'FISHING WITH BEEGEE'!

COMING UP, IT'S POKEMON!
AFTER THIS WORD FROM OUR SPONSORS!


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 24, 2010)

I WANNA BE THE VERY BEST
LIKE NO ONE EVER WAS
BELIEVING IS MY REAL TEST
HAVING FAITH IS MY CAUSE
CHRIST-I-AN
GOTTA PRAY 'EM ALL


----------



## Rydian (Apr 24, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> I WANNA BE THE VERY BEST
> LIKE NO ONE EVER WAS
> BELIEVING IS MY REAL TEST
> HAVING FAITH IS MY CAUSE
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 24, 2010)

The cat boy has arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's time for Poker! With the cat boy


Spoiler










The game seems to be a standstill


----------



## Rydian (Apr 24, 2010)

The Pink Cat Boy said:
			
		

> The cat boy has arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND NOW A WORD FROM OUR SPONSOR!


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 24, 2010)

All this emotion is making me sad


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 24, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> All this emotion is making me sad


Would a movie be better?


----------



## Rydian (Apr 24, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> All this emotion is making me sad





Spoiler











WILL THE TIGER EVER FIND TRUE LOVE?
HOW WILL GERALD REACT TO HIS MOM CUTTING HIS HAIR AS HE SLEPT?
WHO STOLE MY UVULA?

THE ANSWERS TO THIS, AND MORE, ON THE NEXT EXCITING EPISODE OF DRAGON BALL Z!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 24, 2010)

Breaking news from Dateline NBC!
Pedo bear caught!


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 24, 2010)

I like turtles


----------



## prowler (Apr 24, 2010)

Spoiler



This thread


----------



## Rydian (Apr 24, 2010)

The Pink Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Breaking news from Dateline NBC!
> Pedo bear caught!
> 
> 
> Spoiler


AND NOW BACK TO
'WHEN BEARS WAKE UP FROM HIBERNATION'!



Spoiler


----------



## Rydian (Apr 24, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> I like turtles


BUT LITTLE DID BEEGEE KNOW THAT HIS EVIL PLOT WAS ABOUT TO BE FOILED!



Spoiler


----------



## Rydian (Apr 24, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This thread


AND IN THE SPRINGTIME WE CAN WITNESS THE YOUNG VIXEN'S COMING OF AGE!



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 24, 2010)

I came


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 24, 2010)

CBNN HAS JUST CAUGHT WIND THAT HITLER WAS REBORN...


Spoiler



...as a cat


----------



## Rydian (Apr 24, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> I came


I AM NOT ALLOWED TO ANNOUNCE WHAT CAUSED THE SCENE YOU ARE ABOUT TO SEE, AS IT WAS GRAPHIC



Spoiler


----------



## Rydian (Apr 24, 2010)

The Pink Cat Boy said:
			
		

> CBNN HAS JUST CAUGHT WIND THAT HITLER WAS REBORN...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


WITH HIS LEGIONS OF LOYAL SOLDIERS, HE WAS POISED TO INVADE A SECOND COUNTRY



Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 24, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> beegee7730 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Now time for badly translated anime


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## prowler (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## Rydian (Apr 24, 2010)

RYDIAN KNEW HE DID NOT HAVE A MATCHING IMAGE OF HIS FURSONA AND WOULD BE UNABLE TO PROCURE ONE IN TIME!
IN SELF-DEFENSE HE PULLS OUT HIS FAVORITE WEAPON, HIS TRUSTY BRIONAC!



Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 24, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> RYDIAN KNEW HE DID NOT HAVE A MATCHING IMAGE OF HIS FURSONA AND WOULD BE UNABLE TO PROCURE ONE IN TIME!
> IN SELF-DEFENSE HE PULLS OUT HIS FAVORITE WEAPON, HIS TRUSTY BRIONAC!
> 
> 
> ...


The cat boy brings out the Ninja Cat Boy!


Spoiler


----------



## Rydian (Apr 24, 2010)

The Pink Cat Boy said:
			
		

> The cat boy brings out the Ninja Cat Boy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler


DOWN ON HIS HEALTH, RYDIAN POWERS UP FOR A MAGICAL SPELL!



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 24, 2010)

I BRING OUT MY PENIS


8=========D


----------



## Rydian (Apr 24, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> I BRING OUT MY PENIS
> 
> 
> 8=========D


DISGUSTED AND KNOWING HE HAD TO RID THE WORLD OF THAT GIANT MENACE, RYDIAN PULLS OUT A WEAPON MORE SUITED FOR THE TASK!



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 24, 2010)

Don't make me slap you with it.


----------



## Gamer4life (Apr 24, 2010)

This thread was at first cool with the funny furry stuff then it turned to 
WTFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 25, 2010)

Gamer4life said:
			
		

> This thread was at first cool with the funny furry stuff then it turned to
> WTFFFFFFFFFFF


That's what happens here


----------



## Rydian (Apr 25, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> Don't make me slap you with it.


RYDIAN RECOILED IN HORROR, HAVING SEEN MANY BLOODY SLAPS IN HIS DAY



Spoiler


----------



## Rydian (Apr 25, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> MUST HIDE ALL EVIDENCE OF LOCKED EOF THREADS BY BURYING THEM


BUT IT SEEMS XCDJGEROOWTF HAD NOT LEARNED THEIR LESSON OF WHAT HAPPENS TO IMPROPER BURIALS!



Spoiler


----------



## Rydian (Apr 25, 2010)

Gamer4life said:
			
		

> This thread was at first cool with the funny furry stuff then it turned to
> WTFFFFFFFFFFF


SOMETHING COOL THAT TAKES A TURN FOR THE WORSE?
THAT'S WHAT HAPPENED WHEN THIS FOX JUMPED INTO THE ALIEN MYTHOS UNPREPARED!



Spoiler: Partially NSFW


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 25, 2010)

say what


----------



## Rydian (Apr 25, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> say what


WHAT A TRAGEDY, BEEGEE'S SENSES WERE GROWING DIM!



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 25, 2010)

in da butt


----------



## Vidboy10 (Apr 25, 2010)

e621.


----------



## Jamstruth (Apr 25, 2010)

How many people go "This is only a test" whenever they see this title? Or have I just been listening to "Warning" too much?


----------



## alidsl (Apr 25, 2010)

@jamstruth: +1

Greenday FTW


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ultravox > Metallica > Iron Maiden > * > Greenday


----------



## Rydian (Apr 26, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> in da butt


WHEN THE DUST HAD CLEARED AND THE OPPOSING SIDE HAD BEEN VANQUISHED, BEEGEE WANTED A REWARD FOR A JOB WELL DONE



Spoiler


----------



## Rydian (Apr 26, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> e621.


VIDBOY SPOKE BUT A SINGLE PHRASE, THE NAME OF THE PERSONIFICATION OF A WEBSITE HE WISHED TO MEET AGAIN, LIKE HE HAD AS A LAD BACK IN 1876



Spoiler


----------



## Rydian (Apr 26, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> How many people go "This is only a test" whenever they see this title? Or have I just been listening to "Warning" too much?


JAMSTRUTH RELAXED BACK IN HIS ROCKING CHAIR ON THE PORCH, REFLECTING ON THE FIRST JOB HE HAD AT A LOCAL TELEVISION STATION



Spoiler


----------



## Rydian (Apr 26, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> @jamstruth: +1
> 
> Greenday FTW


BUT IT SEEMS ALIDSL WAS PREPARED FOR THE OBLIGATORY GREENDAY FURRY IMAGE BEING THROWN TO HIM



Spoiler


----------



## Westside (Apr 26, 2010)

Honestly, you are fucking sick.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 26, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> Ultravox > Metallica > Iron Maiden > * > Greenday


LITTLE DID BEEGEE KNOW HOW MANY PEOPLE HIS ACTIONS WOULD ANGER



Spoiler


----------



## Rydian (Apr 26, 2010)

Westside said:
			
		

> Honestly, you are fucking sick.


ATTEMPTING TO ADD SOME FLAVOR TO THE DISCUSSION, WESTSIDE TOSSES OUT A TROLL BOMB!



Spoiler











HOW WILL OUR TEAM OF SUPERPOWERED NONFURRIES AND ONE FURRY BEEGEE THAT LACKS SUPERPOWERS BUT HAS GREAT FISHING SKILLS HANDLE THIS?  FIND OUT ON THE NEXT EXCITING EPISODE OF DRAGON BALL Z!


----------



## iYoshi- (Apr 26, 2010)

WHY ISNT THERE A LADY GAGA OPTION OF THE GENDER SELECT?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Rydian (Apr 26, 2010)

iYoshi- said:
			
		

> WHY ISNT THERE A LADY GAGA OPTION OF THE GENDER SELECT?!?!?!?!?


IYOSHI WAS CONFUSED, HAVING RECENTLY WOKEN UP FROM A DREAM IN WHICH HE WAS A POP STAR



Spoiler


----------



## iYoshi- (Apr 26, 2010)

I WANT SOME CRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK


----------



## Rydian (Apr 26, 2010)

iYoshi- said:
			
		

> I WANT SOME CRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK


HOW WILL BRIAN REACT TO IYOSHI'S DRUG RELAPSE??
WILL FURTHER REHABILITATION BE NEEDED?



Spoiler


----------



## Vidboy10 (Apr 26, 2010)

Allan the hobo furry.
Your thoughts on him?


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 26, 2010)

For some reason he has breasts...
I'm gonna regret posting this...


----------



## iYoshi- (Apr 26, 2010)

What are your thoughts on mianus?


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 26, 2010)

They don't have my gender as an option so I have to change from male to female and back again quite often.


----------



## Thoob (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm male. I'm also trisexual though, so you can't hit on me 2/3 of the time.


----------



## prowler (Apr 26, 2010)

RYDIAN!
*RYDIAN!*

Our reporters would like to know the size of your furry folder.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 26, 2010)

The cat boy spies on your thread


----------



## Rydian (Apr 26, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Allan the hobo furry.
> Your thoughts on him?


AFTER A LITTLE GOOGLING, RYDIAN WAS READY TO REPLY!
HE STATED THAT UP UNTIL READING THAT POST, HE HAD NOT HEARD OF THAT PERSON, NOT BEING ONE TO JOIN FURRY COMMUNITY SITES BECAUSE OF HOW FUCKING SCARY MANY FURRIES ARE AND ALL THE THINGS THEY WISH TO DO TO HIM



Spoiler


----------



## Rydian (Apr 26, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> For some reason he has breasts...
> I'm gonna regret posting this...


BEEGEE SHOULD HAVE KNOWN NOT TO SWITCH THE FLUIDS HE FED HIS HORSE



Spoiler


----------



## Rydian (Apr 26, 2010)

iYoshi- said:
			
		

> What are your thoughts on mianus?


RYDIAN HAD TO PRONOUNCE THAT MULTIPLE WAYS OUT LOUD BEFORE IT STRUCK HIM



Spoiler


----------



## Rydian (Apr 26, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> They don't have my gender as an option so I have to change from male to female and back again quite often.


WE FLASH BACK TO WHEN GAYDRIAN FIRST DISCOVERED HE LACKED NORMAL GENITALS



Spoiler


----------



## Rydian (Apr 26, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> I'm male. I'm also trisexual though, so you can't hit on me 2/3 of the time.


THOOB HAS YET TO LEARN THAT LOVE CAN BLOSSOM ANYWHERE



Spoiler


----------



## Rydian (Apr 26, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> RYDIAN!
> *RYDIAN!*
> 
> Our reporters would like to know the size of your furry folder.


AFTER SOME ANALYSIS RYDIAN'S SECRETARY WAS ABLE TO REPORT THAT HIS FURRY FOLDER TAKES UP LESS THAN 50 MEGABYTES OF HARDDRIVE SPACE BECAUSE HE'S PICKY WITH HIS FAPPING MATERIAL

IT TOOK SO LONG BECAUSE SHE HAD TO KEEP RYDIAN FROM FAPPING TO IT WHILE SHE WAS COLLECTING THE INFO



Spoiler


----------



## Rydian (Apr 26, 2010)

The Pink Cat Boy said:
			
		

> The cat boy spies on your thread


THE CATBOY FORGOT THAT FURRIES ARE GOOD AT SNIFFING OUT SPIES



Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 26, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> The Pink Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well you forgot that I am a furry as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I might not really be a spie


----------



## Rydian (Apr 26, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> [serious]Just wondering... do you really like Furries, Rydian?[/serious]


RYDIAN NEED NOT SAY A WORD, ONLY LINK XCDJY TO HIS GALLERY OF ART PEOPLE HAVE DRAWN FOR HIM, MOSTLY FURRY

http://rydian.net/art/


----------



## Rydian (Apr 26, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> I see. I see. I know what you are.


LUCKILY RYDIAN HAD ALREADY PREPARED A FLASH ABOUT WHAT HE IS



Spoiler



Flash.


----------



## Sumea (Apr 26, 2010)

Hit on by furry person?

NEED HIDE NOW! CLOCK ENGAGE!


----------



## Rydian (Apr 26, 2010)

Sumea said:
			
		

> Hit on by furry person?
> 
> NEED HIDE NOW! CLOCK ENGAGE!


SUMEA RESORTED TO THE OLD STANDBY OF A NICE WATCH BECAUSE HE KNOWS IT'LL GET HIM THE LADIES



Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 26, 2010)

It's now time for Dancing with the Stars
With the Cat boy!


Spoiler


----------



## iYoshi- (Apr 27, 2010)

RYDIAN STOLE MY FUGGIN CRAAAAAACK


----------



## Rydian (Apr 27, 2010)

The Pink Cat Boy said:
			
		

> It's now time for Dancing with the Stars
> With the Cat boy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler


AND WE'LL BE BACK AFTER THIS MESSAGE FROM OUR SPONSORS!


HI KIDS!
SCHOOL GOT YOU DOWN?
RAN OUT OF WAYS TO SCARE THAT OLD LADY NEXT DOOR?
NEED A WAY TO SCARE OFF GIRLS AND THEIR COOTIES?

WELL NOW YOU CAN GET OUR STUFFED FISH IN A SQUIRREL SUIT AND SCARE ALL YOUR TROUBLES AWAY!



Spoiler


----------



## Rydian (Apr 27, 2010)

iYoshi- said:
			
		

> RYDIAN STOLE MY FUGGIN CRAAAAAACK


WILL IYOSHI BE ABLE TO DROP THE HABIT, OR WILL HE MOVE ON TO OTHER DRUGS?



Spoiler


----------



## prowler (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## iPikachu (Apr 27, 2010)

im fourteen and what is this


----------



## raulpica (Apr 27, 2010)

I've heard that Rydian is not really a furry, but just a FBI spai


----------



## Rydian (Apr 27, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> Rydian, is that furry thing playing a DSi or a DSi XL?


RYDIAN STATED IT'S HIS FURSONA PLAYING HIS DSI, THOUGH THE RELATIVE SIZE IS A BIT OFF IT'S BECAUSE IT WAS DRAWN TO BE HIS AVATAR FOR GBATEMP SO IT HAD TO BE LARGER IN ORDER TO BE EASILY RECOGNIZED

HE THEN PROCEEDED TO SHOW A FURRY SOFTCORE VORE PARODY PIC OF "BOWSER'S INSIDE STORY"



Spoiler: Partially NSFW


----------



## Rydian (Apr 27, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

>


PROWLER HAD LEARNED A HARD LESSON, ENTERING THIS THREAD MORE THAN ONCE AND READING IT'S CONTENTS IS ASKING FOR TROUBLE!



Spoiler


----------



## Rydian (Apr 27, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> im fourteen and what is this


IPIKACHU HAD NOT YET LEARNED OF ALL THE HORRORS LIFE CAN CONTAIN



Spoiler


----------



## Rydian (Apr 27, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> I've heard that Rydian is not really a furry, but just a FBI spai


RYDIAN STRONGLY DENIED THESE CRAZY ACCUSATIONS, ASSURING EVERYBODY THAT HE LOVES FURRIES AND THAT NEWFANGLED "CP" STUFF KIDS THESE DAYS LIKE BECAUSE IT'S HIP AND IT'S THE BEE'S KNEES



Spoiler


----------



## Westside (Apr 27, 2010)

The first post on this page was just sick.

Banning Rydian is not enough.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 27, 2010)

PLEASE STAND BY, WE ARE HAVING TECHNICAL DIFFICULTIES

So it seems you never figured out how to NOT go into a thread you dislike and how to NOT open the spoilers in a thread where you're already aware there's images you dislike?

My little sister had that stuff figured out when she was 11.


----------



## Westside (Apr 27, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> PLEASE STAND BY, WE ARE HAVING TECHNICAL DIFFICULTIES
> 
> So it seems you never figured out how to NOT go into a thread you dislike and how to NOT open the spoilers in a thread where you're already aware there's images you dislike?
> 
> My little sister had that stuff figured out when she was 11.


I was joking to piss you off you moron, in case you haven't noticed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although it was still rather disturbing...


----------



## clegion (Apr 27, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

>


MOAR


----------



## JackDeeEss (Apr 27, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> PLEASE STAND BY, WE ARE HAVING TECHNICAL DIFFICULTIES








 RYDIAN'S RUN OUT OF FURRY PICS!


----------



## iYoshi- (Apr 28, 2010)

OTHER DRUGGS ARE FOR PUSSSSAYS


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Apr 30, 2010)

AHEM!!! bring a light?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 30, 2010)

This thread made me LOL. Seriously.



			
				Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This thread


That was almost the picture I was looking for. Except the person was more of a stick figure.


----------



## Maplemage (Apr 30, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> #5661 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sonicsmash2 (May 1, 2010)

This game we are about to show is PG!!
It contains:
mild sex scenes
nudity
Animal discrimination
and lmfao posts!

This game is not recommended for people under 8


----------



## DeltaBurnt (May 1, 2010)

Jeese Rydian, might as well throw some guro in there while you're at it >.>


----------



## Maplemage (May 1, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Jeese Rydian, might as well throw some guro in there while you're at it >.>


agreed!


----------



## DeltaBurnt (May 1, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ehh...no...


----------



## Maplemage (May 1, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> tails100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=3881374


----------

